# atlas with his new harness



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

atlas at the park(6 months old)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice! Hes looking good. Really sharp lookin wear hes got there. He sure knows how to sport it.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks.the harness is alittle big but he is already to big for a medium so i had to get the large


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, that harness looks awesome on him. He is a very sharp looking dog. Very hansome.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

nice vest looks good


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

its a little loose in the neck but then again he is only 6 months. i always wanted a black harness and im very pleased with this one


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

I told my brother I wanted that harness and he said "he'll look like he's going to the Blue Oyster Club from Police Academy." lololol

I still like it though. Looks good on Atlas btw.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

how much does Atlas weigh?


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

well u just got to be secure with ur sexuality and u can sport any type of clothing/hanress around.just like pink shirts.men wear it boys dont


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

he is 60 pounds even and i got a large harness. searh ebay and look for angle custom leather and u can see specific sizes


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i love the it, especially the white stitching.

im just not a fan of studs/spikes.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

its funny u said that bout spikes cuz i wasnt either till i got the harness and im glad i got them now


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That's a really Great Looking Pup you got there. The harness looks like it's very nicely built. I'm just sorry to see the spikes. As I have posted many time before I'm just not a fan of the whole spike thing. Spikes in my opinion are placed on thing that want to be tough but aren't


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I agree nice looking dog and I would love the harness even more if their were no spikes on it. Other than that looks good!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

looks great man, but doesn't he stab you with that thing? If he's like my dog, he likes to do running chest bumps... either way, it's cool lookin. gay, but cool lookin'.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

nice pics .... He's gonna get tatts and piercings next start hangin out in biker bars. Sleepin around with cheap women and shootin smack. All cause of spikes LOL I've seen it before.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

he is lookin so good!!! it seems like it was just yesterday that he was a puppy  good job good job... and i am DEF a fan of the leather..... cant wait for kenyas bling....


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I don’t want this to turn into a slam post on Atlas 91. He’s got a GREAT LOOKING pup I just don’t care for the whole Bully Spike wanta be tough thing. It just puts out the wrong impression to the general public IMO.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> nice pics .... He's gonna get tatts and piercings next start hangin out in biker bars. Sleepin around with cheap women and shootin smack. All cause of spikes LOL I've seen it before.


Damn I hate it when that happens lol.... I love the spikes. Not over done looks nice.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I keep grizz off spikes but i let him dabble in the sex, drugs, and rock n roll. i started with a spiked puppy collar actually and it was super cute until grizz was playing in my bed at 8 weeks and scratched my face. no more spikes lol. Its too painful for me. Later he cut his toes and i thoght it was asphalt (the asses fault lol) but looking back i think it was that spike collar. Id rather see it on a good looking dog like atlas than an over weight not so well conditioned type of dog. Atlas looks great with his spikes on.... the short guys with the mullet, not so much lol.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

The spikes and the bully are both hot bruh. Don't be discouraged as long as you like it and your puppy is comfortable there is no issue:thumbsup:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

becareful certain harnesses are illegal in certain states you might want to check up on that


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice looking harness, and Atlas is one good lookin boy too.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

sounds like sombody has had a bad personal exsperience with them spikes.hahahah it doesnt bother me.like i said before, if ur confident u can wear spikes.if ur worried someone mgt think u and ur dog are gay then dont.me im not to worried


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

..... That's not what I heard. LOL


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

does that even make sense


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

.... Just not what I heard LOL


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

maybe u should let us kids type cuz they mgt be more mature


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm on a 8 hour drive down 101 I got all day to be silly LOL .... How bout this one... Your the one with the mature!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is a cutie. I'm not crazy about the spikes.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking dog! Elvis that is the greatest picture I've ever seen! seriously...EVER! hahahaha.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I'm on a 8 hour drive down 101 I got all day to be silly LOL .... How bout this one... Your the one with the mature!


Hey don't you start throwin matures around at people LMAO!

I am getting these bad boys for my girls but in pink lol.. Yeah its over kill but they look AWESOME! I don't really go with the flow of what people think lol.. They are for photo shoots not everyday wear lol.. Those things would take a leg off.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

he is totally "sportin"!!
he loks good!!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

damn ampit13! They'll take something off! Hopefully it's just my leg! LOL I hope to breed someday


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> damn ampit13! They'll take something off! Hopefully it's just my leg! LOL I hope to breed someday


Have you had your penn hip done lmao! Do you have a stable temperament


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

who am I kidding... It'll be a byb! Damnit! Drunk one at that and I don't drink LOL


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

I like it, it looks great on him


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah bro i like it too. with ur dog, it looks nice. Great lookin boy btw.

anyone got a picture with a harness with round brass studs????? and their dog wearin it?


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

hes such a handsome boy. He reminds me alot of my puppy. I wouldn't mind if she looked like him when she's older!


----------

